# Bike Transalp 2016 Sigma



## ctwitt (26. November 2015)

Hallo,

alle Jahre wieder wird die Strecke kurz vor dem Einschreiben veröffentlicht.

http://bike-transalp.de/strecke/strecke-gesamt/

was auf den ersten Blick auffällt. Früher fuhren wir eine Etappe bis Imst jetzt lassen wir das mal weg. Deutschland auf wiedersehen.

Keine Etappe mit mehr als 90 km. Und keine mit mehr als 3000 h/mtr wobei die h/mtr meist eh weniger waren als angegeben.

Früher wurde mit dem härtesten Rennen der Welt geworben. Was ist das heute? 

Und immer noch keine Einzelstarter zugelassen.

Was meint ihr? Tut die Entwicklung dem Event gut? Wie findet ihr die Preisgestaltung?


----------



## ctwitt (26. November 2015)

Noch zu der Strecke:

Die ersten drei Etappen sind wir so schon gefahren. Dann folgen einige Pässe die jetzt im Gegensatz zu früher auf Asphalt gefahren werden. Und wir haben die Etappen nach Scoul und Arco die effektiv nur 40 km lang sind. Die Letzte Etappe sind wir so schon letztes Jahr gefahren und ein Stück vorletztes. Aber es ist erheblich gekürzt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. November 2015)

Preislich finde ich es für so eine Veranstaltung noch im Rahmen.Wer es billiger will kann ja über das Jahr ne Handvoll Tages Rennen fahren.Obwohl die ja ggf au Zeit/Geld kosten können.
Einzelstarter wäre schon vielleicht mal auf 100 oder so begrenzen,kann mir gut vorstellen das die Plätze schnell weg wären.Soll sich aber Preislich im Rahmen halten.Net das nur der Großerdiener sich das Vergnügen leisten kann.
Zum Thema Entwicklung ist die Veranstaltung über die Jahre meines Erachtens schon ziemlich Mainstream lastig geworden,was jetzt net abwertend gemeint sein soll.


----------



## Juuro (26. November 2015)

Für mich wird es die erste Teilnahme. Was ich bisher in den Beschreibungen der Etappen lese macht mir schon extrem Lust!


----------



## -VS- (26. November 2015)

Die Transalp hat ihren Zenit überschritten, für mich ganz klar.

-Mit der Four Peaks wurde grosse DK-interne Konkurrenz geschaffen

-Viele die schon x-mal dabei gewesen sind, schon x-mal eine private Transalp gemacht haben, schon x-mal am Gardasee waren und nun eine neue Herausforderung brauchen

-Konkurrenz durch viele neue Etappenrennen

-Boom der 24h-Rennen, wo sich viele von (Etappen)marathons weg orientieren

-Allgemeine Tendenz zu eher kurzen Strecken (Kurzetappen von Marathons bekommen immer mehr Teilnehmer; immer weniger dabei, die sich über viele Stunden schinden wollen m. E.)

-Die Leute sind etwas preiskritischer geworden und wollen im voraus nicht viele Hundert Euro locker machen für ein Event viele Monate später (wobei ich damit nicht sagen will dass die TC überteuert ist)

-Der Sport wird immer material-, leistungs-, und modelastiger, der einstige "Spirit" vom gemeinsamen Überqueren der Alpen mit dem Rad zusammen mit seinem Teampartner verkümmert zunehmend, nicht zuletzt weil viele Angst haben, ihrem mittlerweile top durchtrainierten und top ausgestatteten Teampartner hinterherzuhecheln, der sowieso weiß dass er es schaffen wird.


----------



## sworks2013 (26. November 2015)

Würde sofort mitmachen, wenn Einzelstarter zugelassen wären.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (26. November 2015)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> alle Jahre wieder wird die Strecke kurz vor dem Einschreiben veröffentlicht.
> 
> ...


ganz ehrlich ??

Ich finds SAUGEIL !!!

Endlich kann mal wieder Otto Normalbiker der den Sport als Ausgleich neben Beruf und Familie betreibt, mitfahren.
ich wollte das Ding schon ewig mal mitfahren, aber mit 6 Tage Woche ,3 Schichten und Familie, konntest du das schlichtweg vergessen.
und bitte jetzt keine Tips in puncto Training.
Wenn du 6 Tage lang Nachts arbeitest, dann setzt du dich nachmittags keine 3 Stunden mehr aufs Bike.
Solofahrer fände ich persönlich geil.
wäre mal was anderes wie immer nur im Kreis zu fahren.
Also ganz klar, ich finde es gut. vielleicht wird wieder die breite Masse angesprochen.
Aber wie gesagt, nur meine Meinung


----------



## Deleted 54516 (26. November 2015)

-VS- schrieb:


> Die Transalp hat ihren Zenit überschritten, für mich ganz klar.
> 
> -Mit der Four Peaks wurde grosse DK-interne Konkurrenz geschaffen
> 
> ...



Mit dem letzten Absatz triffst du den Nagel auf den Kopf ( mittlerweile top durchtrainierten und top ausgestatteten Teampartner )
unter Punkt 5, zwecks der Schinderei, würde ich dir nicht zustimmen.
Viele haben gar keine Zeit sich auf so ne Schinderei vorzubereiten.
Einen Marathon bekommst immer rum, aber 8 Hämmer hintereinander........da reicht die Trainingsrunde nach der Arbeit nun leider nicht aus.
man sollte mal wieder den Teamgedanken anstatt das Leistungsdenken in den Vordergrund stellen.
Und das fehlt mittlerweile.
ich habe mir die ganzen DVD´s besorgt, und schaue sie mir als auf dem Laufband an wenn ich nach der 2ten Schicht abends um 23:00 noch ne Stunde drauflaufe.und wenn du da den vergleich ziehst...........


----------



## baloo (27. November 2015)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Würde sofort mitmachen, wenn Einzelstarter zugelassen wären.


Bist du nicht teamfähig? 



-VS- schrieb:


> Die Transalp hat ihren Zenit überschritten, für mich ganz klar.
> 
> -Mit der Four Peaks wurde grosse DK-interne Konkurrenz geschaffen
> 
> ...



Bingo!!
Früher war das Ding innert Stunden oder gar Minuten ausverkauft! Heute hat es eben einige andere Etappenrennen die das gleiche bieten oder sogar noch deutlich mehr. Schaut mal auf die Etappen Rennen in Polen -> Sudety!!!

Das mit der Kurzstrecke seh nicht ganz so, die Mara Langstrecke hat für viele immer noch ihren Reiz und wird sicher nicht aussterben!


----------



## sworks2013 (27. November 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> Bist du nicht teamfähig



Doch, doch! aber Einzelstarter 
Übrigens eine dumme Frage von Dir


----------



## Juuro (28. November 2015)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Doch, doch! aber Einzelstarter
> Übrigens eine dumme Frage von Dir


Aber dazu gibt es doch die Teampartnerbörse. Ich hatte auch niemanden zum Fahren und habe dort meinen Teampartner für nächstes Jahr gefunden. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sworks2013 (28. November 2015)

Was ist denn der Vorteil als 2er-Team zu fahren?
Der Veranstalter hätte vermutlich mehr Teilnehmer, die die sowieso im Team fahren wollten plus die Einzelstarter.


----------



## sun909 (28. November 2015)

Vorteil 2er Teams:
1. immer alles einfach als DZ zu buchen
2. Ausschluss der Egoisten (notwendige Teamfähigkeit), die sollen weiter RR fahren  , verbessert die Stimmung im Rennen ungemein
3. bei Unfällen usw immer direkt einer da, der sich kümmert, dadurch braucht der Veranstalter weniger Streckenposten. Bei so langen Etappen ein nicht zu unterschätzender Aufwand.

Gibt sicher noch mehr Vorteile?!

Grüsse


----------



## sworks2013 (28. November 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Vorteil 2er Teams:
> 1. immer alles einfach als DZ zu buchen
> 2. Ausschluss der Egoisten (notwendige Teamfähigkeit), die sollen weiter RR fahren  , verbessert die Stimmung im Rennen ungemein
> 3. bei Unfällen usw immer direkt einer da, der sich kümmert, dadurch braucht der Veranstalter weniger Streckenposten. Bei so langen Etappen ein nicht zu unterschätzender Aufwand.
> ...


1. stimmt
2. Egoisten? Also in meinem Umfeld eines Marathons ist immer eine faire und hilfsbereite Stimmung.
3. Wüsste jetzt keinen Marathon wo man stundenlang auf den nächsten Biker warten muss, wenn was passiert.
und wenn ich von anderen lese oder höre, warten die manchmal ganz schön lange auf den Teampartner vor dem Zielstrich... da wäre dann der andere bei einem Unfall auch nicht da.
Wieso sollte es weniger Streckenposten benötigen, nur weil ich vielleicht zu zweit unterwegs bin?

Es war ja auch nur die Frage ob es Einzelstarter geben sollte. Ich meine ja!


----------



## Deleted 54516 (29. November 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Vorteil 2er Teams:
> 1. immer alles einfach als DZ zu buchen
> 2. Ausschluss der Egoisten (notwendige Teamfähigkeit), die sollen weiter RR fahren  , verbessert die Stimmung im Rennen ungemein
> 3. bei Unfällen usw immer direkt einer da, der sich kümmert, dadurch braucht der Veranstalter weniger Streckenposten. Bei so langen Etappen ein nicht zu unterschätzender Aufwand.
> ...


Also punkt 2 und 3 kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen.
Fahre selbst auch RR , und wenn du bei nem marathon in ner Gruppe fährst, muss die zwangsläufig teamfähig sein, sonst kommt sie nie geschlossen an und hat somit ihren zweck verfehlt.
Ebenso punkt 3


----------



## marocche (29. November 2015)

Punkt 1: das DZ kann man ja mit der Betreuung teilen. 

Für ein Zweierteam fehlt vielen ein Partner, der ihrer Leistungsstärke bzw. Leistungsschwäche entspricht.
Das ist über die Teampartnerbörse meiner Meinung nach auch eher schlecht auszuloten. 
Die Performance der Teampartner  sollte *Bergauf* wie auch *Bergab* schon zusammen passen.
Nur zum Rumgondeln ist die Veranstaltung finanziell zu aufwändig. Dafür gibts auch schon einen geführten
Alpencross...


----------



## maxmistral (30. November 2015)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> alle Jahre wieder wird die Strecke kurz vor dem Einschreiben veröffentlicht.
> 
> ...



Letztendlich ist die Bike-Transalp eine Cash-Maschine und wenn die es ein bißchen leichter machen, melden sich auch mehr an. Mit dem Cash sieht man ja auch daran, dass die Gebühren jedes Jahr steigen, die Leistung eher zurückgefahren wird.

Ob Team- oder Einzelstarter? Bei der Transschwarzwald wurde lange zweigleisig gefahren. Letztendlich hat sich aber Einzelstarter durchgesetzt. Ob bei der Bike-Transalp das auch so funktioniert, kann man diskuttieren. Notwendig wäre ein Team-Partner nicht mehr zwingend, die Zeiten als die TAC als Abendteuerrennen geplant war sind lange vorbei, bzw. gab es noch nie. Allerdings macht der Team-Spirit auch den indiviuellen Reiz der TAC aus, das man halt jemanden braucht mit dem man dann höhen und tiefen erlebt und durchleidet.

Dass jetzt in Imst gestartet wird, finde ich nicht so prickelnd, das Thema der Bike Transalp ist nunmal eine Alpenüberquerung und damit hat sie ein Thema was viele Montain-Biker fasziniert. Und wenn man mitten in den Alpen startet ist es nunmal eine Alpenüberquerung. Ein Ziel direkt am Gardasee finde ich auch schöner als in Arco. Jeder private Alpencross endet deshalb auch am Gardasee und nicht in Arco.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Biker (30. November 2015)

Ich bin die Transalp dieses Jahr das erste Mal gefahren und habe diese auch beendet. Allerdings auf den hintersten Plätzen. Danach war ich richtig leer. Persönlich finde ich es aber schade, dass die Etappen kürzer und mit weniger Hm ausgestattet werden. Es ist gerade der Reiz, etwas Aussergewöhnliches geschafft zu haben, welches nur mit viel Training und Fleiss zu machen ist. Bei der Zieleinfahrt überfahren Dich die Emotionen dermassen - unbeschreiblich. Wenn die Tour quasi für Jedermann zu schaffen ist, bin ich für eine Teilnahme nicht mehr motiviert.

2-er Team finde ich gut, Einzelfahrer würden mich aber nicht stören.


----------



## on any sunday (30. November 2015)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Dann folgen einige Pässe die jetzt im Gegensatz zu früher auf Asphalt gefahren werden..



Ist doch konsequent, war doch schon immer eher eine Veranstaltung für verkappte Rennradfahrer.


----------



## EDA (30. November 2015)

Ich bin sie dieses Jahr das erste mal mitgefahren und war begeistert: 
Das Fahren im Team gegen andere Teams ist wesentlich emotionaler als alleine Marathons zu fahren. Wir haben uns Tag für Tag nach vorne geschoben und kamen dann unter die Top 15 in der AK. Wir hatten tolle taktische Fights mit anderen Teams. Die Taktik ist wesentlich interessanter als alleine oder eben bei Eintagesrennen. 
Den Preis finde ich sehr fair verglichen mit Swiss Epic, Cape Epic etc. 
Die Orga ist top. Soll z.B. beim Andalucia Bike Race anders sein. 
Die Strecken könnten tatsächlich etwas länger sein für meinen Geschmack. Anstrengend kann man es aber auch so gestalten. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danimal (1. Dezember 2015)

Den Preis finde ich für das Gebotene schon angemessen. Auch wenn die Etappen kürzer und bergauf leichter werden sollten - man wird trotzdem jeden Abend platt ins Bett fallen, das lässt sich ja schön über den Schnitt regulieren. Dieses ganze "Das Härteste vom Harten"-Gelaber finde ich total albern. Es geht immer härter!
Für mich zählen bei der Transalp viele andere Dinge, Natur, Aussichten, eine Woche schlaue Fahrradthemen, neue Trails kennenlernen, Spaß haben und mich platt fahren. Ich glaube, das geht mit der Strecke auch. Und ich finde es auch gut, dass das eine Teamveranstaltung ist... das ist meiner Meinung nach einer der Eckpfeiler der Transalp!


----------



## -VS- (1. Dezember 2015)

Danimal schrieb:


> Dieses ganze "Das Härteste vom Harten"-Gelaber finde ich total albern. Es geht immer härter!



Klar ist das Quatsch, man könnte das Ganze ja beliebig nach oben erweitern: TAC an einem Stück, TAC im Winter, TAC mit Hollandrad, TAC mit dem Häkelclub, TAC quer über die Gipfel des Alpenhauptkamms.....und ganz besonders brachial für wahre Ausnahmeathleten: 
TAC mit einem 26er 

Dieses "Härteste vom Härtesten" lockt keinen mehr hinterm Ofen vor...


----------



## Danimal (8. Dezember 2015)

So, gleich geht die Anmeldung los.

Wer ist dabei?

Ich fange mal an: Kumpel+Ich


----------



## Danimal (31. Dezember 2015)

Kann irgendeiner, der die eine oder andere Etappe der 16er Transalp schon mal gefahren ist, ein wenig Auskunft zu den Untergründen, den Abfahrten und der Trailbeschaffenheit geben? Das würde mir und einigen anderen bestimmt bei der Materialauswahl helfen


----------



## peacher (3. Januar 2016)

Wieso heißt das eigentlich Transalp?


----------



## EDA (4. Januar 2016)

Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Habe schon überlegt, ob das etwas mit den Alpen zu tun hat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danimal (5. Januar 2016)

Was genau ist da euer Problem? Dass jetzt die erste (langweilige) Etappe von D bis Imst fehlt und am Ende ein paar flache km bis zum See? Die diesjährige TA ist sicherlich eine der kürzeren, aber es gibt auch noch weitaus einfachere Wege über den Hauptkamm. Ich jedenfalls freue mich jetzt schon auf eine Woche ballern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (7. Februar 2016)

@Danimal, zu Deiner Frage der Materialauswahl. 29 Hardtail leicht aber kein ultraleicht Material. Reifen mit Flankenschutz die leicht rollen. Komponenten die nicht stressen. Bike am besten von Scott, dann hast Du jeden Tag einen Service von Scott. Rocky macht so etwas glaube ich auch. Viel Radweg, Asphalt, Schotter, geringer Anteil an Trails. Sehr gut ausgeschildert. Gibt aber durchaus auch schwere Abschnitte, die sind aber im Verhältnis zur Gesamtstrecke gering. Gibt auf jeden Fall lange steile Anstiege und lange Stücke mit schnellem Windschatten fahren. Darum macht ein breites Übersetzungsspektrum Sinn.

Von Schnee und Sturm bis zu 40 Grad hat es die letzten Jahre schon alles gegeben.

Ich setze dieses Jahr mal aus und fahre ein anderes Rennen als Höhepunkt.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Danimal (8. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Einschätzung! Ein Scott ist es zwar nicht geworden, und auch 650b, aber ansonsten sehe ich das alles genauso. Bei den Reifen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob nicht die Race Sport Variante von Conti mit Milch ausreicht - mit der hatte ich bisher in den Alpen nie Probleme. Das hängt so ein bisschen davon ab, wie scharfkantig die Abfahrten ausfallen, was ich mangels genauem Track noch nicht so genau beurteilen kann. Angeblich soll der Asphaltanteil diesmal ja etwas geringer ausfallen, als in den Vorjahren...
Bezüglich Schaltung haben wir lange hin und her überlegt und uns auf 1x11 geeinigt. In der Fläche im Windschatten kann das nerven, bergab reicht es mir und bergauf wird halt geballert. So die Theorie


----------



## EDA (8. Februar 2016)

1x11 halte für keine besonders gute Lösung. Ich habe letztes Jahr einige Teams gesehen, die in größeren Gruppen aus dem Windschatten gefallen sind, weil sie nicht schneller als 35-40 km/h treten konnten. Das ist richtig ärgerlich. Und bergauf sollte man auch mit einer gewissen Ermüdung über die Tage rechnen.


----------



## Danimal (8. Februar 2016)

Bergauf mache ich mir nicht sooo viele Sorgen, eher um den Windschatten. Gibt es da tatsächlich so viele Teilstücke, wo Windschattenfahren stattfindet? Auf den ersten Blick sehe ich nur wenige Abschnitte in den Etappen 1,6 und 7, wobei die ersten paar Kilometer in Etappe 1 vermutlich wegen allgemeiner Nervosität eh zu gefährlich für dichtes Auffahren werden.


----------



## EDA (8. Februar 2016)

Öfter geht es auch lange leicht bergab. Wenn du bergauf keine Sorgen hast, mit welchem Blatt wirst du fahren?   Mit 34 und größer würde ich mir Sorgen machen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danimal (8. Februar 2016)

32er Blatt, 10-42er Kassette an 650b.


----------



## Danimal (8. Februar 2016)

@ctwitt: Der Service-Aspekt bei Scott ist natürlich nicht zu unterschätzen!


----------



## ctwitt (9. Februar 2016)

Zum Asphalt, Etappe 1 hat schon auf den ersten 20 km überwiegend Asphalt, ab km 30 und ab km 65 wenn man die km zusammenzählt, ist bestimmt die halbe Etappe Asphalt, und sicher 20 km Windschatten fahren. Auf der 2 Etappe die letzten 14 km Windschatten. Die dritte Etappe ist eine der schönsten der Transalp und toll zu fahren mit viel wirklichem MTB Gelände. Hier gibt es aber auch zwei Abschnitte mit Gruppen bzw. Windschatten. Auf Etappe 4 wird nach dem Start Asphalt gefahren. Da zieht es sich aber schnell in die Länge und ein dranbleiben ist nicht so wichtig in Bezug auf Energie sparen. Der ganze Umbrail wird dann auf Asphalt gefahren.  Etappe 5 bis nach dem Gavia viel Asphalt. Dann wird es technisch. Und ab Passo Tonale kann man runter rollen. Gerade an solchen Abfahrten ist es gut, auch noch mit höherer Geschwindigkeit pedalieren zu können. 6 Etappe bis km 12 und ab km 75 dann Gruppenfahrt. Und die Letzte Etappe das letzte Stück bach Arco. Da wird schnell gefahren. Der Erste Anstieg der letzten Etappe ist in Teilen richtig steil und benötigt insgesamt sehr viel Zeit! Wenig Asphalt ist immer relativ. In Summe ist es schon von der Natur der Sache immer sehr viel Asphalt und Schotter in Form von Wirtschaftswegen. Die sich praktisch wie Asphalt fahren. Nur staubt es dort eben. Der Anteil an Wald Wiese und Trail ist im Verhältnis der Gesamtstrecke gering. Was dem Spass aber keinen Abbruch tut.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## EDA (9. Februar 2016)

Ctwitt, mich würde Deine Einschätzung zu folgender Trainingsschwerpunktsetzung interessieren.

Ich trainiere viel am Berg, bin relativ leicht (1,83, 65 kg) und im Vergleich zu meiner Leistung in der Ebene stark am Berg. Auf Ebene bin ich erstaunlich schnell müde. Allerdings wirkt sich diese Schwäche kaum negativ bei den Rennen aus, die ich fahre. Diese habe in der Regel kaum flache Passagen und haben dagegen lange steile Berge. Ich fahre primär Rennen wie Grand Raid, Sella Ronda Hero, Nationalpark Marathon etc. Wenn es dann doch mal flach ist, wie bei der Transalp, findet sich immer gut Windschatten und selbst da habe ich dann keine Probleme mitzufahren, zumal meist nicht länger als 30-40 Minuten flach gefahren wird.
Nun ist meine Schlussfolgerung für das Training, dass ich weiterhin nicht im Flachen bzw. für Leistung im Flachen trainiere. Zum Beispiel fahre ich also nie länger (z.B.: 3-4 Stunden) flach auf dem Rennrad. 
Stimmt Deiner Meinung nach meine Logik oder sollte ich meinen Trainingsschwerpunkt verschieben? Also weniger am Berg und mehr flach?

Danke vorab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (9. Februar 2016)

Naja, Asphalt heisst ja nicht gleich, dass es flach ist oder im Windschatten gefahren werden kann. Viele der Asphalt-Abschnitte sind bergauf. Das typische Windschatten-Szenario ist für mich einigermaßen flaches Gelände auf Asphalt. Zumindest beim Blick auf die Höhenprofile fallen da die Etappen 6 und 7 ins Auge, wobei man mit Ortskenntnis sicherlich noch mehr ähnliche Abschnitte identifizieren könnte. Die Frage ist, ob man an den Stellen mit 32x10 tatsächlich untermotorisiert ist.


----------



## ctwitt (10. Februar 2016)

@Danimal, es kommt darauf an was Euer Ziel ist. Geht es darum ökonomisch zu fahren und das Rennen zu schaffen? Oder eine bestimmte Platzierung einzufahren. Und welche Geschwindigkeiten werden dann in den Gruppen gefahren. Ich kann da nur von unserem Team sprechen. Wir sind mit 38/11 10fach gefahren und konnten damit in den Gruppen gut das Tempo mitgehen. Von mir betreute Sportler und andere Fahrer die vorne mitfahren fahren meistens 34/10 seltener 36/10.  Die Aussage des Asphaltanteils bezog sich auf die Reifenwahl. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Danimal (10. Februar 2016)

Alles klar, dann habe ich Deine Asphaltaussage falsch einsortiert . "Schaffen" ist nicht unser Ziel, wir würden schon gerne irgendwo im vorderen Drittel herumfahren. Wie realistisch das ist, kann ich bei dem Teilnehmerfeld noch nicht einschätzen. Hauptsächlich geht's um den Spaß!


----------



## ctwitt (11. Februar 2016)

@EDA im grunde ist das eher eine Kopfsache bzw. ein Naturgesetz als eine Trainingssache. Für Deine Muskelleistung ist es unerheblich ob Du die bergauf oder in der Ebene fährst. Der Aufwand ist gleich. Nur der Vorteil des W/kg Verhältnisses wird geringer. Alle Beurteilungen die das Gewicht in die Leistungseinschätzung mit einbeziehen machen einen leichten Sportler überproportional besser und einen schweren schlechter. Das verschiebt sich je nach Steigung zugunsten des leichten Fahrers. Daher bist Du als leichter Fahrer am Berg in Deiner Gruppe vorne mit dabei. In der Ebene kannst Du den schwereren mit mehr Muskelleistung kaum folgen. Vor allem wenn es dann leicht bergab geht. Das besetzt Du dann negativ. Und somit wirst Du vom Kopf her schon eher langsam sein. Du solltest trotzdem an Deinen Begrenzern auch arbeiten. Du hast ja einen Vorteil gegenüber schweren Fahrern. Du kannst Windschatten nutzen die am Berg aber eher weniger. Fahre entsprechend! Am Berg nicht zu hart fahren und in der Ebene ökonomisch Windschatten fahren. Auch mal eine Gruppe gehen lassen und am Berg wieder hin fahren. Arbeite eher an der Abfahrttechnik. Die sollte immer auf hohem Niveau sein. Hier wird häufig viel Zeit verschenkt. Gerade bei langen Abfahrten in den Alpen kann man viel Zeit verlieren. Die Topteams machen Zeit und arbeiten sehr hart in den Abfahrten. Du kannst das z.B. gut auf Strava sehen. Oder bei dem Grand Raid auf Datasport. Da dort auch Downhill Segmente in der Zeitnahme aufgeführt sind. Es ist ein riesen Zeitverlust abwerts zu laufen. Mit Tempo zu fahren macht in so einer Abfahrt mal schnell einige Minuten aus. Beim Gruppenfahren in der Ebene geht es häufig um Erholung. Da macht es keinen Sinn sich vor dem nächsten schweren Berg aufzureiben. Oder in einem Etappenrennen die letzten km vor dem Ziel auf Ergebnis zu fahren. Da nutze die letzten km lieber schon zum Ausfahren. Dort zählt die Ergebniszeit in Summe aller Tage und die Erholung. Mit viel Laktat ins Ziel zu fahren ist dort immer schlecht. Ausser man fährt damit auf das Podium.
@ danimal 
Die Transalp ist immer in etwa gleich stark besetzt. Um unter die ersten 100 Teams zu fahren, sollte man schon in Langstreckenmarathons an Zeiten des Damen Podiums fahren. In den letzten Jahren sind die Master und Grandmaster Teams immer stärker geworden. Ich meine es gibt anteilig mehr sehr gut trainierte Teams in diesen Klassen. Die Elite Teams der Herren waren in manchen Jahren etwas unterbesetzt. Es fahren insgesamt mehr ältere Sortler. Ist so meine subjektive Beobachtung.


----------



## Danimal (11. Februar 2016)

@ctwitt Die Meinung bezüglich älter werdender Startfelder teile ich auch, das ist wohl mittlerweile fast überall so. Was aber nicht heißen muss, dass deswegen langsamer gefahren wird. Die Frage ist eher, wie das dann in ein paar Jahren aussieht, wenn diese Generation keine Rennen mehr fährt.


----------



## EDA (12. Februar 2016)

Ctwitt, danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. 
Bezüglich des Trainings im Flachen frage ich mir Folgendes:
Meine bergigen Strecken bieten eine Reihe von relativ steilen Anstiegen um allerdings nur 180 hm. Das heißt ich fahre 15 Minuten hoch und ca. 5 Minuten runter. Dadurch habe ich eine ausgeprägte Intervallbelastung und keine Dauerbelastung. Fehlen mir die Dauerbelastungen über mehrere Stunden, wenn ich nie flach fahre? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (13. Februar 2016)

Es fahren ja auch viele Teilnehmer aus Ländern oder Gegenden mit flacher Topgraphie. Die sind am Berg nicht schlechter als Sportler aus den Alpen. Wenn Du Deine Leistung über z.B. eine Stunde aufrecht erhalten kannst, dann spielt das für den Muskel keine Rolle ob das im flachen oder bergauf geschieht.


----------



## EDA (23. Februar 2016)

Bist Du sicher das das so ist? Siehe Link: http://cyclingtips.com/2013/09/climbing-and-time-trialling-how-power-outputs-are-affected/


----------



## EDA (23. Februar 2016)

Der Link stammt aus folgender Diskussion zu dem Thema: http://bikeboard.at/Board/archive/index.php/t-203828.html


----------



## Danimal (25. Februar 2016)

@EDA: Merkwürdiger Artikel, ich werde daraus nicht schlau. Klingt für mich eher so, als ob da einer nicht so ganz verstanden hat, was Leistung ist. Was will er uns sagen? Dass Muskulatur bei unterschiedlichen Bewegungsmustern/Kadenzen unterschiedlich effizient funktioniert? Das wissen wir doch schon. Fakt ist: wenn ich 600 Watt (hüstel) konstant mit 80er Trittfrequenz abliefere, dann ist es wurscht, ob das im Flachen oder bergauf passiert. Vielleicht will er darauf hinaus, dass man im Flachen in manchen Pedalstellungen kurzzeitig keine Leistung abliefern muss, um die Geschwindigkeit zu halten. Das sollte aber jedes Powermeter entlarven und damit wäre die Sache dann auch klar.


----------



## Danimal (26. Februar 2016)

Kurze Frage zu eurer Meinung bezüglich Bereifung. Ich fahre schlauchlos mit Milch, X-King/Race King. Ich schwanke zwischen Racesport- und Protection-Version. Mit der Racesport-Version hatte ich bisher wenig Probleme, allerdings hätte die Protection-Variante in scharkantigen Steinfeldern mehr Reserven.
Was fahrt ihr denn so?


----------



## MB-Biker (26. Februar 2016)

Vorne Rocket Ron und hinten Racing Ralph. Beide Tubeless und in der SnakeSkin Variante.


----------



## cflenz (26. Februar 2016)

Bisher bin ich Rocket Ron vorne Xking hinten als Racesport mit Latexschläuchen gefahren.
Und hatte noch keinen Defekt!


----------



## Danimal (4. März 2016)

@cflenz Meinen aktuellen Satz an Racesport-Pellen habe ich auch mit viel Liebe nicht mit Milch dicht bekommen (bei einem anderen Satz ging das merkwürdigerweise ganz gut). Daher tendiere ich jetzt auch zu Racesport+Latex. Alternativ die Protection-Pellen mit Milch.


----------



## cflenz (4. März 2016)

@Danimal würde gerne den neuen Schlauch von Schwalbe ausprobieren aber der ist noch nicht im Handel. Die Latexschläuche sind aber auch super (abgesehen vom Luftverlust) hatte nie Probleme.


----------



## ctwitt (4. März 2016)

Bei Reifen aus unserer Erfahrung immer die pannensichere Variante wählen! Nichts nervt so sehr als wenn man durch Defekte Zeit verliert. Bei einem Teamrennen habt ihr nicht zwei sondern vier Laufräder am Start. Also die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Defekts verdoppelt sich. Und durch die 7 Tage kommt es zum Ende häufiger zu Platten durch Vorschäden. Da ihr ja die ganzen 700 km mit einem Satz Reifen fahrt. Zumindest i.d.R..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (4. März 2016)

@cflenz: Das Aerothan-Experiment werde ich sicher nicht auf der Transalp durchführen . Wenn ich mit Schlauch fahre, dann mit Latex.
@ctwitt: Jau, das sehe ich auch so. Daher ist mein Favorit auch die pannensichere Protection-Pelle mit Milch. Sicherer geht dann eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Danimal (14. Juni 2016)

Hier ist es ja echt gespenstig still - so wenige IBCler am Start in diesem Jahr?


----------



## sworks2013 (14. Juni 2016)

Ich würde schon, gehöre aber zur Sorte "Single Fahrer" und die dürfen ja nicht mitmachen


----------



## cflenz (14. Juni 2016)

sind dabei aber beschäftigt mit dem Wetter und das es besser wird.


----------



## Formkrise (12. Juli 2016)

Ein alter Kumpel fährt dieses Jahr mit und hat hier einen Bike Transalp Blog rund um Training, Material (und nächste Woche dann auch Rennverlauf) veröffentlicht:
http://www.transalp-blog.de

Ist unterhaltsam zu lesen und schneller und ungefiltert, im Vergleich zu den Blogbeiträgen die in der offiziellen Transalp-Seite angezeigt werden.


----------

